# Meridian Line Choice



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Sa grand slam. I don't own the 8 weight but I played with that line in 8 on an 8 at the shop before I got my 9. It was a close call, almost got the 8. Now my 6, 9, and 12 all have the sa grand slam. I tried the sa bonefish on my 6 and it's fine but I like the feel of the gs more. Edit: these are 9' 4pc rods.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm using either SA Mastery Grand Slam or Saltwater, can't remember...both are excellent lines.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

In my search for the best rods for me last year it came down to the meridian and Exocett. Was lucky enough to do a side by side comparison with the two with multiple lines 10’ leader and fly. My favorites were rio bonefish, btt, and sa saltwater. All depends on your casting style and what length head you prefer. The grand slam was a cannon but too aggressive for me.


----------



## saspeck (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. Has anyone tried the Airflo Gulf Redfish line on this rod?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Meridian 8wt with Airflo Bruce Chard Tropical Punch. I like the line a lot, the head is just the right length for me, still allows close casts and you can easily reach fish 80 feet away.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Got to throw it yourself, Im sure someone will help give you a test drive before dropping the coin


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Been fishing my 8wt for quite some time with a 7wt airflo bonefish/redfish. Its a full line size heavy and casts great. That rods probably coming up for sale soon though, find myself reaching for my 7wt exocett more often and a 9 would be more versatile.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Nway93 said:


> Been fishing my 8wt for quite some time with a 7wt airflo bonefish/redfish. Its a full line size heavy and casts great. That rods probably coming up for sale soon though, find myself reaching for my 7wt exocett more often and a 9 would be more versatile.


Exocett is sweet isn’t it? Wife don’t know it yet, but I’m getting two more this spring!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd been wanting to try a different line with my 12 and with a $20 discount at the local shop I figured now was the time so I grabbed a liquid crystal guide and just came in from the first casting session with it. Woah. Theres a new favorite. Compared with the sa grand slam this line gives a lighter swing (It's 1/2 size heavy vs around 3/4) while still retaining the feel and it shoots great. Granted it's still new and I haven't cleaned the sa for some time, but I'm sold. Excellent control and turns over well without slapping so hard as the sa does. Memory out of the box wasn't perfect but it seems to relax a little with a few casts, and it's not exactly the same conditions I'll be fishing the line in so I'm thinking it'll be even better later as it gets broken in.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

i've played with a few. Really like the rio permit. 
Didn't care for the airflow tropical punch or rio redfish. Rio bone fish was fine for longer distance but not my favorite for 30' shots.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I like the Rio Permit on the Meridian


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I love my 8 wt. with the Tropical Punch for fishing the everglades as it can handle throwing bigger flies and poppers. I used to fish the SA Grand Slam which is pretty much the same line as the TP, makes sense as Bruce Chard designed it for SA. So happy to not be fishing the textured lines anymore, they are super hard on the hands.
For beach fishing I use the WF8-FI Rio line, I like the clear intermediate tip, it's stealthy and I'm not usually casting poppers on the beach.
Interesting to note though on my 10 and 11 wt. Meridians I use the Airflo Tarpon line, it's not as front heavy as the TP and puts the fly down nice and gentle. Love the no stretch cores on Airflo, so good so setting the hook.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Exocett is sweet isn’t it? Wife don’t know it yet, but I’m getting two more this spring!


Thinking about a 10 wt Exocett. Have a couple of Solars that I really like. Is Exocett anything like the Solar? Other choices for the 10 are Orvis H3 and Scott Meridian. Not much opportunity to comparison shop in my region.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Never cast a solar. I have cast thehelios 3d. & meridian. The Exocett won the race. Sa saltwater is a booming line and amplitude tarpon is a rocket!srupidly easy to cast and very accurate. Also handles an intermediate better than any other rd I’ve cast.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Never cast a solar. I have cast thehelios 3d. & meridian. The Exocett won the race. Sa saltwater is a booming line and amplitude tarpon is a rocket!srupidly easy to cast and very accurate. Also handles an intermediate better than any other rd I’ve cast.


Thanks for your quick reply, really appreciate.


----------

